# Semi-Duality Relationships



## Rable1Rable2Rable3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Are semi-duality relationships good or bad? Basically, where do they rank among the other types of relationships as far as their success and desirability? If anyone can give me some feedback or resources I would greatly appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you define semi-duality? Do you mean like you are an ISTJ and your significant other is an ESFJ? So the first and third letters are different?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Semi-duality is any relationship where your inferior function is dominant for another person and vice versa but the function in the middle do not match. 
For example ISTJ-ENTP:
ISTJ: *Si*-Te-Fi-*Ne*
ENTP: *Ne*-Ti-Fe-*Si*

Other semi-dual pairs are ENFP-ISFJ, ESTP-INTJ, ESFP-INFJ, ISFP-ESTJ, ISTP-ESFJ, INTP-ENFJ, INFP-ENTJ. So he is asking if anybody has had any experiences with these relations and how did it go.

Why it is called semi-duaity is because duality is where all of your letters are same but in reverse.
For example:
INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
ESFJ: Fe-Si-Ne-Ti
Since for semi-dual pairs the middle functions differ it is not full duality.


----------

